# Politique de Apple envers le consommateur



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Une simple question. Je viens d'acheter l'iPad 2 et j'apprends en rentrant chez moi que le prix de celui-ci baissera de plusieurs centaines d'euros d'ici 3-4 semaines à cause de la sortie de l'iPad 3. Est-ce normal, est-ce acceptable de faire cela au consommateur ?


----------



## karamelmhou (11 Février 2012)

On ne sait encore rien de l'iPad 3, ni de la stratégie d'Apple quant à la coexistence de l'iPad 2 et de l'iPad 3 sur leur Store. "Malheureusement", toutes les sociétés font ça : ils diminuent le prix de la "version précédente" et en profitent pour gonfler un peu le prix de la "version suivante".


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Février 2012)

Oui tu peux leur faire un procès, pas normal que les prix baissent quand de nouveaux seront amenés à les remplacer.....


Tu peux faire la même lettre à ton vendeur automobile, à celui qui te vend tes fringues (moi ma veste neuve était moitié prix durant les soldes, j'ai fait une lettre... Idem pour les fruits en fin de marché et pour le steak acheté prix plein le lundi et moins cher le samedi soir en vente rapide.........


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une simple question. Je viens d'acheter l'iPad 2 et j'apprends en rentrant chez moi que le prix de celui-ci baissera de plusieurs centaines d'euros d'ici 3-4 semaines à cause de la sortie de l'iPad 3. Est-ce normal, est-ce acceptable de faire cela au consommateur ?


Bonjour,

Une simple question. Je viens de me connecter à MacGé et je vois que AppleSpirit a *encore* ouvert un fil à cause de la sortie de l'iPad 3.  Est-ce normal, est-ce acceptable d'infliger cela au pauvre posteur lambda de MacGé ?


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit !....S'il n'existait pas il faudrait l'inventer !!


----------



## Nekk (12 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, vous avez un délai de deux semaines après achat pour vous faire rembourser intégralement votre iPad. Après effectivement, chaque année sort une nouvelle version des appareils Apple, ce qui a pour conséquence direct une baisse des prix de la génération précédente !


----------



## ciradis (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour
AppleSpirit a fini par acheter quand même après plusieurs posts de renseignement ..... j'ai un collegue qui attend toujours la dernière des dernières version d'iphone.....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une simple question. Je viens d'acheter l'iPad 2 et j'apprends en rentrant chez moi que le prix de celui-ci baissera de plusieurs centaines d'euros d'ici 3-4 semaines à cause de la sortie de l'iPad 3. Est-ce normal, est-ce acceptable de faire cela au consommateur ?



Je sais pas moi... va acheter une tablette HP, un portable DELL par exemple et poser des questions idiotes sur un forum PC par exemple.


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2012)

Nekk a dit:


> Bonsoir, vous avez un délai de deux semaines après achat pour vous faire rembourser intégralement votre iPad. Après effectivement, chaque année sort une nouvelle version des appareils Apple, ce qui a pour conséquence direct une baisse des prix de la génération précédente !



Ça dépend ou il a été acheté. Si c'est en VPC, pas de soucis. Direct en magasin, c'est râpé.


----------



## Tosay (13 Février 2012)

Encore heureux qu'ils baissent le prix de l'iPad 2 à la sortie du 3 !!

Sinon je vois pas l'intérêt de continuer à vendre un ancienne génération...

Regarde le prix des iPhone 3Gs, 4 et de l'iPad 1 pour te faire une idée



> est-ce acceptable de faire cela au consommateur ?



NON ! c'est un scandale de baisser les prix d'un produit -_-' !! Tout comme toi, je suis POUR que les produits d'ancienne génération soit toujours au même prix !! NON AUX REMISES !!


----------



## macbookeur75 (13 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une simple question. Je viens d'acheter l'iPad 2 et j'apprends en rentrant chez moi que le prix de celui-ci baissera de plusieurs centaines d'euros d'ici 3-4 semaines à cause de la sortie de l'iPad 3. Est-ce normal, est-ce acceptable de faire cela au consommateur ?



c'est vrai c'est des salauds hein

pareil chez carrefour, la boite de camemberg était de 3,20 euros la semaine derniere

et là, elle est en promo à 2,89


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Février 2012)

Le monde se divise en deux catégories. Ceux qui ont le Spirit et ceux qui ne l'ont pas.


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2012)

Amen.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Le monde se divise en deux catégories. Ceux qui ont le Spirit et ceux qui ne l'ont pas.



"C'est ben vrai çà ! "...Il y a les "Owere" et les "Pas Owere" 
...Et tout çà parce que 1+1 çà ne fait pas 2 mais 11 :mouais:


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Amen.



Tu vois qu'y cherche ?
Ah ça, le gars, y cherche !


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Tu vois qu'y cherche ?
> Ah ça, le gars, y cherche !


Un coup d'pied dans l'derche...


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Un coup d'pied dans l'derche...



Ouais, mais un coup d'pied dans l'derche version 2 ou 3 ?
Nan, parce que si c'est le 2, vu le mal qu'il se donne, y a pas intérêt que le 3 sorte dans deux ou trois semaines !


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Février 2012)

Merde j'ai acheté un Ipad2 on m'a pas dit qu'il y aurait un 3. Il faut prévenir les acheteurs du 3 qu'ils feraient bien d'attendre si jamais un 4 sort, le 3 sera moins cher. On sait jamais.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Février 2012)

Sauf que le 4 sort dans un an, pas dans 3 semaines.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Sauf que le 4 sort dans un an, pas dans 3 semaines.



Ca on en reparlera dans 49 semaines.... 

Bon plus sérieusement, y'a pas une mise à jour du firmware AppleSpirit ou une finale release en sortie imminente? Parce que notre version bugguée qu'on se traine depuis des mois, y'en a marre!


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Février 2012)

Rien ne dit que le 3 sorte dans un mois et si c'est le cas, je le redis pourquoi ne pas attendre une petite année la sortie du 4 et la baisse de prix du 3, etc.
Pour en revenir à ton "problème", je ne pense pas qu'Apple arnaque les gens en vendant encore des Ipad2 à leur prix normal alors que le 3 n'est pas sorti.


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Février 2012)

Y a-t-il des chances que le iPad 3 soit plus lourd que le 2 ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2012)

Mais plus léger que le 4...


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Y a-t-il des chances que le iPad 3 soit plus lourd que le 2 ?



Avec toi ou sans toi ?


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Février 2012)

Ben oui, c'est l'objectif, que chaque Ipad soit plus lourd que le précédent. L'objectif c'est que l'Ipad18 fasse le poids d'une machine à laver (une Samsung de préférence comme ça il pourra y avoir un procès sur le brevet du poids).


----------



## Gwen (15 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit ne postera plus ici. Ça lui évitera de dire des bêtises ou de poser des questions stupides.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> AppleSpirit ne postera plus ici. Ça lui évitera de dire des bêtises ou de poser des questions stupides.



Il va me manquer !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2012)

Ne sois pas inquiet : il est plein de ressources et ne tardera pas à ouvrir un autre sujet tout aussi intéressant


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

C'est déjà fait - passionant - et Gwen a déjà fermé.

Z'avez jamais pensé à le bannir, le boulet ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2012)

J'attends qu'il vienne dans ma cave


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

Ah ben voilà !

J'comprenais pourquoi Gwen avait fermé le fameux post... 

Maintenant, oui.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Y a-t-il des chances que le iPad 3 soit plus lourd que le 2 ?





subsole a dit:


> Avec toi ou sans toi ?





gwen a dit:


> AppleSpirit ne postera plus ici. Ça lui évitera de dire des bêtises ou de poser des questions stupides.



 Alors, l'iPad sera plus léger.


----------

